# Check out my 2017 Hot Hatch



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Looks good.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Nice looking car.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Very nice! Tastefully modified


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Looks sweet. I love those rims! I've been trying to find some for my hatch that aren't all ricer-boy looking. The best I've found so far are the HE912's but I like yours way better. I also love the way those quad exhaust tips look, especially in black.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> I've got the looks nailed down... now I just want more POWER!!!
> 
> Mods =
> 
> ...


How difficult was it to replace the spoiler? I love the look of the RS one and they're fairly inexpensive as well


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Now if you could just come up with a way to do a rear door handle delete....


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Now if you could just come up with a way to do a door handle delete....


FTFY


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

What all did you need to put the RS spoiler on? I want to put it on mine too but I think I need to order the wiring harness for the taillight as well. Did you need this? Thanks!

Also how did you black out the window trim? Did you have that wrapped as well?


----------



## mojomoses0848 (10 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> I've got the looks nailed down... now I just want more POWER!!!
> 
> Mods =
> 
> ...


have you happened to find injectors? what were the official numbers, assuming you've dyno'd


----------



## Cruze CTRL (Sep 16, 2021)

Shouldn't this thread be in Gen2 ?👀


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2018)

mojomoses0848 said:


> have you happened to find injectors? what were the official numbers, assuming you've dyno'd


Nope, no injectors mean no additional boost. its pretty sad. I'm basing numbers off parts/tune added. So its theoretical, but kept my numbers realistic.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2018)

WillL84 said:


> How difficult was it to replace the spoiler? I love the look of the RS one and they're fairly inexpensive as well


It was plug and play really, took the old one off, bolted new one on. But yea its all been wrapped by me, i enjoy wrapping things as a hobby lol


----------



## Tow Daddy (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Tow Daddy said:


> Thoughts
> View attachment 298870
> 
> View attachment 298869


Welcome Back!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

You need to re-upload the pictures.


----------



## Tow Daddy (Dec 6, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Back!
> 
> Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.
> 
> You need to re-upload the pictures.


Just did thanks.


----------

